# A Little Irish Humor



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 23, 2006)

Two men were sitting next to each other at a bar.

After a while, one guy looks at the other and says,
"I can't help but think, from listening to you, that
you're from Ireland"
The other guy responds proudly, "Yes, that I am!"

The first guy says, "So am I! 
And where about in Ireland might you be from?" 
The other guy answers, "I'm from Dublin, I am."

The first guy responds, "Sure and begora, and
so am I! And what street did you live on in Dublin?" 
The other guy says, "A lovely little area it was. I lived
on McCleary Street in the old central part
of town."
The first guy says, "Faith & it's a small world, so
did I! So did I! And to what school would you have
been going?" 
The other guy answers, "Well now, I went to
St. Mary's of course."
The first guy gets really excited and says,
"And so did I. Tell me, in what year did you graduate?" 
The other guy answers, "Well, now, let's see, I 
graduated in 1964."
The first guy exclaims, "The Good Lord must be
smiling down upon us! I can hardly believe our good
luck at winding up in the same bar tonight. Can you
believe it, I graduated from St. Mary's in 1964 my own self."
About this time, Vicky walks into the bar, sits down,
and orders a beer.
Brian, the bartender, walks over to Vicky, shaking his
head & mutters, "It's going to be a long night tonight."
Vicky asks, "Why do you say that, Brian?" 

"The Murphy twins are drunk again."


----------

